# Alberta paramedic exam



## jcroteau (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,

My class is just finishing up our 2nd year of paramedic school and starting to get ready for licensing in June. We're looking for advice on what to study for ACP, what the medic test is like etc. Any information is appreciated, saying more than "read the AOCP" will be even more appreciated! Thanks. 

We heard rumours ACP may be moving to skills stations instead of scenarios.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 18, 2016)

I just wrote the alberta Jurisprudence exam and failed the legislation aspect. That test is insane. I had a cheat sheet open and all of the resources I could imagine searching still ended up short. Those questions were ridiculous. Have you wrote this exam yet?


----------



## ego (Apr 27, 2016)

Also looking for some information regarding this.

Was the jurisprudence exam that hard? i was not expecting that to be difficult.


----------

